# Is a DJ Bike what I'm Looking For?



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

So I currently have what I would consider a perfect trail bike, and that is my mainstay. I also have a young son who races BMX and I enjoy hitting the track with him, so I got myself a proper BMX bike. However, it's a 20 and while it's fun and has been great for building certain skills, I've got no aspirations to race BMX and am thinking of selling it and getting something different in its place.

So what I want is a bike that I can still take and hit the track with my son, maybe a skate park, some urban riding as well as work on some basic trials skills, and some jumps. I'm not planning on going big but what I guess I'm after is an overall 'skills' bike. 

I'm thinking a dirt jump bike, single speed, suspension fork, and probably a front brake. What do you guys think? Is a DJ bike the right call? And any good deals out there?


----------



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got a Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 for $500 to do exactly what you described and I'm loving it. I wanted a Norco or NS-Bikes Metropolis, but no local dealers and a little over my budget.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

There are always loads of used DJ bikes on Pinkbike for reasonable prices. A lot of people build decent DJs and find they don't use them as much as they expected.


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

GT5050 said:


> So I currently have what I would consider a perfect trail bike, and that is my mainstay. I also have a young son who races BMX and I enjoy hitting the track with him, so I got myself a proper BMX bike. However, it's a 20 and while it's fun and has been great for building certain skills, I've got no aspirations to race BMX and am thinking of selling it and getting something different in its place.
> 
> So what I want is a bike that I can still take and hit the track with my son, maybe a skate park, some urban riding as well as work on some basic trials skills, and some jumps. I'm not planning on going big but what I guess I'm after is an overall 'skills' bike.
> 
> I'm thinking a dirt jump bike, single speed, suspension fork, and probably a front brake. What do you guys think? Is a DJ bike the right call? And any good deals out there?


Most DJ bikes will not have a front brake anymore. (That kinda got fazed out 8-10 years ago).

You don't necessarily need a suspension fork (and a lot of people will say you're better without it) for bmx track, skatepark, urban, trials, etc.

So I totally agree with southpaw about the Haro Steel Reserve 1.1.

The ONLY potential drawback of a DJ bike might be if you want the seat high enough to do "long rides" in the way that you're accustomed to. BMX'ers are used to standing all the time, and sitting down just to coast. (Old school bmx'ers would use tall "laid back" posts to sit and pedal, but even then your knees come up high. Only a problem if it bothers you. A lot of people 'cruze' on bmx cruisers so it's not necessarily an issue).

Haro Steel Reserve 1.1









As far as BMX track, skatepark etc. there's also the option of getting a 24" or 26" BMX bike. But, then you can't add a suspension fork later.

Colony Eclipse 24" BMX 
https://www.danscomp.com/products/107179/2016_Colony_Eclipse_24_Bike.html

Stolen Zeke 26" BMX
https://www.danscomp.com/products/107191/2016_Stolen_Zeke_XLT_26_Bike.html

Fairdale Taj 26" BMX (ironically, the tall seat tube / standover is a throwback to an older 26" BMX style, which existed before mountain bikes. so the geo on this bike is maybe even more mountain bike-ish, than the Haro Steel Reserve )


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

cmc4130 said:


> Most DJ bikes will not have a front brake anymore. (That kinda got fazed out 8-10 years ago).
> 
> You don't necessarily need a suspension fork (and a lot of people will say you're better without it) for bmx track, skatepark, urban, trials, etc.
> 
> ...


I like the look, and price, of that Haro. If I can get a few hundred out of my 20" bike then that may be a good one to get in place of it.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd think a DJ will work for you. I use my DJ for just about everything. Teaching my niece and nephew to ride, run down to the bank, jumps, skate park, light dh even rail trails with my girlfriend when my other bikes were blown apart (had to raise the seat).

Definitely check out Craigslist and classifieds. I got lucky and picked up my '05 cheap from a college kid who was graduating and didn't want to bother with it any more.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

GT5050 said:


> So I currently have what I would consider a perfect trail bike, and that is my mainstay. I also have a young son who races BMX and I enjoy hitting the track with him, so I got myself a proper BMX bike. However, it's a 20 and while it's fun and has been great for building certain skills, I've got no aspirations to race BMX and am thinking of selling it and getting something different in its place.
> 
> So what I want is a bike that I can still take and hit the track with my son, maybe a skate park, some urban riding as well as work on some basic trials skills, and some jumps. I'm not planning on going big but what I guess I'm after is an overall 'skills' bike.
> 
> I'm thinking a dirt jump bike, single speed, suspension fork, and probably a front brake. What do you guys think? Is a DJ bike the right call? And any good deals out there?


did you get a DJ yet?


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

Not yet, but it looks like that is the plan. Gonna sell the BMX first, then it'll be time.


----------

